# More Caribbean islands detail reopening plans



## RNCollins (May 26, 2020)

*More Caribbean islands detail reopening plans*

By Gay Nagle Myers / Caribbean / Travel Weekly / www.travelweekly.com / May 25, 2020









						More Caribbean islands detail reopening plans
					

Aruba, the Bahamas, Cuba, the Dominican Republic, St. Lucia and St. Maarten are the latest destinations to begin phased reopenings of some businesses.




					www.travelweekly.com
				




“Aruba, the Bahamas, Cuba, the Dominican Republic, St. Lucia and St. Maarten are the latest destinations to begin phased reopenings of some businesses.

They join Anguilla, Antigua and Barbuda, Barbados, Belize and the U.S. Virgin Islands, which began lifting some restrictions earlier this month....”




Bottom Bay, Barbados 
Photo by Filip Fuxa / shutterstock.com


----------



## pedro47 (May 27, 2020)

The list is growing and that is good news for tourism in  the Caribbean,  the airline industries,  the cruise industries, the timeshares  and the hotel industries.  The list includes Cuba. But most of all it is good for the local economic.  People in the Caribbean will go back to work. IMHO.


----------



## CPNY (May 31, 2020)

I want to book Aruba for June 20th but don’t know if it’s going to be open. Maybe St. John is better?


----------



## RNCollins (Jun 5, 2020)

*When Caribbean islands plan to reopen to tourism this summer*

By Gay Nagle Myers / Caribbean / Travel Weekly / www.travelweekly.com / Jun 04, 2020









						Caribbean travel: Covid entry rules, island by island
					

We explain the entry requirements in place for U.S. visitors in each Caribbean country. Updated Nov. 14.




					www.travelweekly.com
				




Over the next few weeks, several Caribbean islands plan to cautiously reopen to international tourism, joining those destinations that have already reopened or that began phased operations in late May.

Border reopenings are accompanied by strict new public health protocols and procedures, some of which require air travelers to produce proof of a Covid-free test result administered within 48 hours prior to travel.

The first flights to the Caribbean are from U.S. gateways. American confirmed that it began daily service from Miami to Antigua on June 4, its first international Caribbean destination since airports closed in mid-March. (Throughout the pandemic, the carrier continued flying to San Juan, St. Thomas and St. Croix under the jurisdiction of the FAA, although service was limited.)

In mid-June, American will begin service to Kingston and Montego Bay with other destinations to follow shortly.

JetBlue, Southwest and Spirit are expected to announce flight schedules this month, while Delta plans to return to several Caribbean routes in a limited capacity.

Here are the latest developments across the region....”





_A map showing when Caribbean nations plan to reopen their borders to visitors. All info is subject to change. _Credit: Jennifer Martins / Travel Weekly


----------



## CPNY (Jun 5, 2020)

RNCollins said:


> *When Caribbean islands plan to reopen to tourism this summer*
> 
> By Gay Nagle Myers / Caribbean / Travel Weekly / www.travelweekly.com / Jun 04, 2020
> 
> ...


This is great. I’d love to book a trip on July but not sure what’s truly opening or not. It’s frustrating. I just wish we really knew.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 6, 2020)

This is a good information; maybe the Caribbean Islands will reopen cruise ships travel sometimes after August 2020.


----------



## RNCollins (Jul 11, 2020)

*Map: Some Caribbean islands cautiously reopen to U.S. tourism (updated)*

By Gay Nagle Myers / Caribbean / Travel Weekly / www.travelweekly.com / Jun 04, 2020, updated July 10, 2020









						Caribbean travel: Covid entry rules, island by island
					

We explain the entry requirements in place for U.S. visitors in each Caribbean country. Updated Nov. 14.




					www.travelweekly.com
				




_Updated July 10. _

“Several Caribbean islands plan to cautiously reopen to international tourism, joining those destinations that have already reopened or that began phased operations in late May.

However, border reopenings are accompanied by strict new public health protocols and procedures, many of which require air travelers to produce proof of a Covid-free test result administered within 48 hours prior to travel. These plans have been changing as the number of U.S. cases rise. 

Here are the latest developments across the region...”




_A map showing when Caribbean nations plan to reopen their borders to U.S. visitors. All info is subject to change._ Credit: Jennifer Martins / Travel Weekly


----------



## RNCollins (Jul 16, 2020)

*Map: Some Caribbean islands cautiously reopen to U.S. tourism (updated)*

By Gay Nagle Myers / Caribbean / Travel Weekly / www.travelweekly.com / Jun 4, 2020, updated July 15, 2020









						Caribbean travel: Covid entry rules, island by island
					

We explain the entry requirements in place for U.S. visitors in each Caribbean country. Updated Nov. 14.




					www.travelweekly.com
				




_*Updated July 15. *_




A map showing when Caribbean nations plan to reopen their borders to U.S. visitors. All info is subject to change. Credit: Jennifer Martins / Travel Weekly

_*Updated July 15.*_

Several Caribbean islands plan to cautiously reopen to international tourism, joining those destinations that have already reopened or that began phased operations in late May.

However, border reopenings are accompanied by strict new public health protocols and procedures, many of which require air travelers to produce proof of a Covid-free test result administered within 48 hours prior to travel. These plans have been changing as the number of U.S. cases rise. 

Here are the latest developments across the region:

• *Anguilla: *The island's borders remain closed to commercial international traffic through July 30. Check  www.beatcovid19.ai for information and updates.

• *Antigua and Barbuda: *V.C. Bird Airport reopened June 4, and American began a daily flight from Miami on the same day. Arriving passengers must complete a health declaration form as part of the screening process and submit proof of a negative virus test taken seven days before boarding. Visitors will be monitored for Covid for up to 14 days of their stay and may be required to undergo testing on arrival or at their hotel. Face masks are required in public.

*• Aruba: * The country is re-evaluating its plan to reopen its borders to visitors from the U.S. on July 10. The country reopened its borders for inbound travel for visitors from Bonaire and Curacao on June 15; and the Caribbean (with the exception of the Dominican Republic and Haiti), Europe and Canada on July 1.

Under consideration is the option of restricting travel from U.S. states with high infection rates or increasing the entry requirements for specific states.

Currently, visitors are required to have proof of a negative Covid test done within 72 hours of arrival and fill out an embarkation card prior to departure. Visitors who arrive with no test results will be tested at the airport, followed by a mandatory quarantine at their hotels until test results are received. Mask wearing is mandatory in public spaces. 

• *Bahamas:* The country reopened its borders, airports and seaports on July 1. All incoming travelers must complete an electronic Bahamas Health Visa application before departure from the place of embarkation. Travelers also are required  to upload results of a negative Covid-19 PCR test taken within 10 days of arrival and provide contact information. Children under 10 are not required to take a test. 

An automated response will be provided once the application is completed. The only people approved to travel are those who have received a green color-coded response as proof of approval. This confirmation must be presented upon arrival in the Bahamas.

All entry requirements can be viewed at www.bahamas.com/travelupdates.

• *Barbados:* Commercial flights from Europe and Canada resume on July 12. JetBlue is tentatively set to return to service July 25 and American on Aug. 5.

Travelers from high-risk countries must take a Covid test within 72 hours of departure and fill out an online Embarkation/Disembarkation card (ED card) prior to arrival. When all supporting documents are uploaded, travelers will receive a bar code via email to clear health and immigration in Barbados.

Those without a documented test result from an accredited laboratory will be tested and will be quarantined for at least 48 hours, pending the test results.

• *Bermuda*: The island reopened to air travelers on July 1. However, travelers are now required to complete the online Bermuda travel authorization process within 48 hours of departure (it had been 72 hours). A $75 fee is required, which includes the costs of the Covid-19 testing in Bermuda. 

No more than five days before departure, visitors must be tested for Covid and present proof of a negative result upon arrival in Bermuda. 

All visitors are tested again upon arrival and must wait in their hotel room for results (usually six to eight hours). If visitors do not have a pre-departure test, they are tested upon arrival and must quarantine in the hotel for three days unil they are tested again. If the test is positive, the quarantine time is 14 days.

Additional Covid tests are required of all visitors on day seven and day 14 at pop-up testing centers with immediate test results. 

Face masks are required in public spaces.

•* Bonaire: *The U.S. is not part of this reopening phase because it is still considered high risk. Bonaire lifted its border closures on July 1 for visitors from the Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany and France. A maximum of 1,000 visitors per week is allowed. A negative Covid test must be conducted within 72 hours of the flight's departure for Bonaire. 

• *Cayman Islands: *The borders, airports and seaports on Grand Cayman, Cayman Brac and Little Cayman are closed till Sept. 1, according to tourism minister Moses Kirkconnell. 

• *Cuba*: Cuba has reopened its airspace to international travel, although visitors are only permitted to go to the all-inclusive island beach resorts off the northeast coast, an hour or so east of Havana, to prevent the spread of Covid into the general population. Since U.S. rules prohibit American visitors from trips that would be strictly tourism vacations, the reopening has little to no impact on U.S. travelers. 

No American carriers have resumed service to Cuba; Havana airport remains closed to all but essential travel, and foreign visitors who do come fly in on chartered flights into other Cuban airports and are shuttled directly to their resorts. Arriving passengers must submit to temperature checks and additional screening if symptoms are present, fill out a health questionnaire for immigration authorities and provide a local address while in Cuba.

• *Curacao:* At present, there is no timeline for travelers from the U.S, Latin America and South America. Borders reopened on June 12 for visitors from Bonaire, Saba and St. Eustatius and on June 15 from Aruba and St. Maarten. International travelers from Western Europe, Canada and China followed on July 1. All travelers must upload proof of a negative Covid-19 test taken no more 72 hours before departure, a digital immigration card and a Passenger Locator Card and carry a copy of these printed documents to show upon arrival in Curacao. 

• *Dominica:* The country tentatively plans to reopen its borders to international travelers on Aug. 15. Protocols are due to be released shortly.

•* Dominican Republic:* The country began a gradual reopening on July 1. International tourists must fill out a Traveler's Health Affadavit and have their temperature checked upon arrival. If a visitor exhibits symptoms, a Covid-19 test will be administered. If the test proves positive, the visitor will be quarantined at their hotel. Airports receiving visitors include Punta Cana, Puerto Plata, Santiago and Santo Domingo.

•* Grenada: *The government has announced a phased approach to the reopening of borders, which reopen for international passengers on Aug. 1. Countries will be categorized as low, medium or high risk for the purpose of entry requirements.Low refers to travelers from Caribbean countries where there is no community transmission or where the epidemiology is considered favorable or low risk. Medium refers to countries and regions with active but manageable transmissions such as Canada, the UK and some EU countries. The U.S. is in the high-risk category due to the widespread transmission of Covid-19.

Passengers from the U.S. are required to have proof of a negative PCR test taken no more than seven days prior to arrival and have to take a PCR test within 48 hours of their arrival in Grenada. If the arrival test is positive, visitors must be quarantined for 14 days. All quarantine accommodations must be approved by the Ministry of Health and paid for by the passenger. Visitors must have travel insurance covering Covid-19 or declare that they will bear the cost for treatment and isolation.

All passengers from low, medium and high risk countries must submit a Health Declaration Form and download and register on Grenada’s Contract Tracing App, both of which will be found on www.covid19.gov.gd.

•* Guadeloupe: *Although Guadeloupe reopened to travelers from France in early June and from other EU countries and elsewhere on July 1, a travel ban for U.S. visitors remains in effect due to the surge of Covid-19 cases. The ban is re-evaluated every two weeks.

All travelers must present proof of a negative Covid test taken 72 hours before departure or be tested at the airport upon arrival with results within 48 hours. The cost of the test if done in Guadeloupe is $95. Mask-wearing is mandatory in the airport and in public spaces on the island.

JetBlue is taking reservations for flights from JFK to Pointe-a-Pitre beginning Nov. 7.

• *Haiti: *The airports in Porte-au-Prince and Cap Haitien have reopened to scheduled flights. Spirit is operating flights from Fort Lauderdale to Port-au-Prince, and American  has a daily flight from Miami. JetBlue has not yet resumed service. Airlines are distributing a health declaration form to all passengers who must complete the form, present it to immigration authorities upon arrival and then retain the form while in Haiti.

Temperature screenings are mandatory upon arrival; visitors must provide local address while in Haiti; mask-wearing in public is required, and social gatherings are limited to 10 people. 

• *Jamaica: *Borders reopened to international travelers on June 15. The Ministry of Health & Wellness is collaborating with the Airports Authority of Jamaica regarding screenings of arriving passengers. Arriving passengers are required to complete and submit a pre-arrival Travel Authorization that asks about possible exposure to Covid-19. 

In addition, effective for travel July 10 or later, travelers from Florida, Texas, New York and Arizona must upload the results of a negative Covid-19 test, not older than seven days before the date of travel, to the visitjamaica.com site prior to departure so that their arrival can be approved before they've left the U.S. 

Screenings upon arrival will include electronic thermal scans. Face masks and social distancing in public spaces will be required of all persons, including visitors. This includes points of entry, ground transportation and accommodation facilities.

•* Puerto Rico:* The island reopens to inbound tourism July 15. Arriving passengers must complete a travel declaration from the Puerto Rico Health Department and show proof of a negative Covid test taken 72 hours before departure. If travelers arrive without the test, they will be tested at the airport and must quarantine for 14 days or until a negative result is obtained.

The 10 p.m. to 5 a.m. curfew has been extended through July 22. Masks are mandatory in public. Restaurants, spas, museums, theaters and casinos are open and operating at 75% capacity.

• *St. Barts:* Effective July 10, all inbound St. Barts passengers are required to present a negative Covid-19 test taken within three days prior to arrival. Children 10 and under are exempt. Passengers will be asked to present the negative test document at check-in. Without the document, boarding will be denied. For visitors staying on the island for more than seven days, a second test will be required during their stay.

Many restaurants have resumed dine-in service with social distancing and safe serving practices in place. Beaches are open.

• *St. Lucia:* Effective July 9, travelers must provide proof of a negative Covid test done within seven days of travel and must complete a pre-arrival registration form. They must also indicate which Covid-19-certified hotel they will be staying in: Bay Gardens Beach Resort & Spa, Sandals Grande St. Lucian, Ladera, Stonefield Resort Villas and Sugar Beach-A Viceroy Resort.

All passengers will be screened at the airport. Symptomatic passengers will be tested and then quarantined at their hotel until the result is received. If positive, they will be in isolation at one of two hospitals. Mask wearing is mandatory in public spaces. 

•* St. Maarten:* Flights to and from St. Maarten from the U.S. have been pushed back a second time and are now tentatively scheduled for Aug. 1. The government warned on July 8 that the new Aug. 1 date is subject to change, based on the ongoing surge of coronavirus in many states. For other countries, strict health protocols for entry remain in place, including proof of a negative Covid-19 test within 72 hours of travel, thermal temperature checks and mandatory mask wearing in the airport and in public places on the island.

 •* St. Vincent and the Grenadines*: The first reopening phase, which runs through July 30, requires that all visitors be tested upon arrival (the test is $40) and undergo a 24-hour quarantine in their hotel while awaiting results. Visitors who arrive with proof of a negative test conducted within 72 hours of arrival do not have to quarantine. All travelers must complete an online health questionnaire and submit to screening upon arrival.

Based on data gained during Phase One, travelers will have testing done in Phase Two depending upon their country of origin. 

Air service resumed July 11 with an American flight from Miami. 

• *Turks and Caicos:* Borders, Providenciales Airport and private jet terminals will reopen on July 22. The Grand Turk Cruise Center will remain closed until Aug. 31. International travelers will be required to obtain certification using TCI Assured, an online portal that will be available on July 15. The portal will require travelers to submit the following information: a negative Covid-19 PCR test result taken within five days of travel; proof of medical/travel insurance that covers medical evacuation, costs related to quarantine, ambulance care or care at a local hospital; and a completed online health screening questionnaire. Once uploaded, the documents will be verified and a TCI Assured certification issued.

•* U.S. Virgin Islands:* The territory reopened to visitors on June 1. New health and safety protocols for all tourism stakeholders have been rolled out in conjunction with the Department of Health and guidance from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.


----------



## dmbrand (Jul 19, 2020)

Grand Cayman released the entry requirements for international travel to their islands, beginning Sept 1.  Looks like it involves testing, 5 day isolation, health monitoring and possible geofencing to insure compliance with isolation. Also, travelers will pay a registration fee to cover the cost of said items. This is for phase one.  Our scheduled interval is in Feb 2021, so I will most likely be watching this all closely.










						Cayman's borders to reopen in September
					

Deputy Premier and Tourism Minister Moses Kirkconnell on Friday announced Cayman's borders will reopen to international travel starting on 1 Sept. The reopening will come in phases.




					www.caymancompass.com


----------



## RNCollins (Jul 30, 2020)

*Map: The latest on Caribbean islands that are reopening to U.S. tourists*

By Gay Nagle Myers / Caribbean / Travel Weekly / www.travelweekly.com / Jun 04, 2020, updated July 27, 2020









						Caribbean travel: Covid entry rules, island by island
					

We explain the entry requirements in place for U.S. visitors in each Caribbean country. Updated Nov. 14.




					www.travelweekly.com
				







_A map showing when Caribbean nations plan to reopen their borders to U.S. visitors. All info is subject to change. _Credit: Jennifer Martins / Travel Weekly


_Updated July 27. _

“Several Caribbean islands plan are reopening to international tourism, joining those destinations that have already reopened or that began phased operations in late May.

However, border reopenings are not uniform: Some islands are not accepting arrivals from the U.S.; others have not opened at all; others have reopened only to reverse course or scale back. Most openings are accompanied by strict new public health protocols and procedures, many of which require air travelers to produce proof of a Covid-free test result. These plans have been changing as the number of U.S. cases rise and test results are delayed or tough to obtain. 

Here are the latest developments across the region:

• *Anguilla: *Anguilla's borders will be closed to most commercial travelers until at least Oct. 31, due to "the rapidly evolving Covid-19 situation globally, particularly the significant increase in cases in the Americas," according to a statement from Gov. Tim Foy and Premier Ellis Webster. The original border reopening for all travelers had been set for July 30*.* Check www.beatcovid19.ai for information and updates.

• *Antigua and Barbuda: *Arriving passengers must complete a health declaration form as part of the screening process and submit proof of a negative virus test taken seven days before boarding. Visitors will be monitored for Covid for up to 14 days of their stay and may be required to undergo testing on arrival or at their hotel. Face masks are required in public.

*• Aruba: * Aruba is open to U.S. visitors as well as those from the Caribbean (except the Dominican Republic and Haiti), Europe and Canada. Travelers residing in certain states (the list can be found at www.aruba.com/us/traveler-health-requirements) must take a PCR test within 72 hours before departure and upload the result at least 12 hours prior to their flight departure time for Aruba.

All other U.S. visitors residing in states not on the list have the option of taking the PCR test at their own expense upon arrival at the airport in Aruba or can upload the negative test result from a test taken at within 72 hours at least 12 hours prior to departure. If they opt for a test upon arrival they must quarantine at their hotel until the test results are received. 

All visitors must purchase and pay for the Aruba Travel Insurance within 72 hours prior to departure.They can use their existing medical insurance to supplement the Aruba policy, but it cannot replace the Aruba Travel Insurance. Mask wearing is mandatory in all public spaces.

• *Bahamas:* U.S. travelers are now allowed to enter the Bahamas, a reversal from a decision July 17 that barred Americans after the islands recorded a spike in Covid-19 cases. But now, all arrivals into the Bahamas from any country are subject to a mandatory 14-day quarantine at their own expense in a government facility and must take a Covid-19 PCR test at the end of the 14 days, also at their expense.

All incoming travelers must complete an electronic Bahamas Health Visa application before departure from the place of embarkation. Travelers also are required  to upload results of a negative Covid-19 PCR test taken within 10 days of arrival and provide contact information. Children 10 and under are not required to take a test. 

All entry requirements can be viewed at www.bahamas.com/travelupdates.

• *Barbados:* Travelers from high-risk countries, which includes the U.S., must take a Covid test within 72 hours of departure and fill out an online Embarkation/Disembarkation card (ED card) prior to arrival. When all supporting documents are uploaded, travelers will receive a bar code via email to clear health and immigration in Barbados. Once on the island visitors from high-risk counties must quarantine for seven days at a designated hotel or villa or free of charge at a government facility, and monitored daily. A Covid test will be administered at the end of the seven-day quarantine, and those testing negative will be released. More info is available here.

Those arriving without a documented test result from an accredited laboratory will be tested and quarantined.

• *Bermuda*: Travelers are required to complete the Bermuda Travel Authorization process online within 48 hours of departure. The fee is $75, which includes the cost of all Covid testing in Bermuda. Each passenger must complete the form, regardless of age. Children nine and younger do not have to be tested at any point, and their Travel Authorization fee is $30.

Visitors must submit proof  of a negative Covid test taken within 72 hours but no more than seven days before departure. This applies to adults and children 10 and up. Children 10 to 17 must have parental consent to be tested. If consent is denied, the young traveler must quarantine for 14 days on arrival. Test results must be entered as part of the online Travel Authorization and be presented upon arrival in Bermuda. 

Visitors without a pre-departure test will not be able to obtain Travel Authorization and enter Bermuda.

Visitors must take a Covid test upon arrival and quarantine in hotel room until results are obtained (usually six to eight hours). Tests also are required on day 4, on day 8 and on day 14 of their trip at pop-up testing centers with immediate results.

•* Bonaire: *The U.S. is not part of this reopening phase because it is still considered high risk. Bonaire lifted its border closures on July 1 for visitors from the Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany and France. A maximum of 1,000 visitors per week is allowed. A negative Covid test must be conducted within 72 hours of the flight's departure for Bonaire. 

• *Cayman Islands: *Borders will reopen to international travel starting Sept. 1. The reopening will come in phases. Requirements for entry in the first phase: proof of a negative Covid test taken 72 hours before travel; an online application that requires permission from the health authorities for the traveler to arrive; wearing of a health monitoring device upon arrival and payment of a fee for use of the device; monitored self quarantine for five days; a second Covid test and, if negative, visitors can leave isolation but must continue to wear the monitor.
For further information, visit www.gov.ky.

• *Cuba*: Cuba has reopened its airspace to international travel, although visitors are only permitted to go to the all-inclusive island beach resorts off the northeast coast, an hour or so east of Havana, to prevent the spread of Covid into the general population. Since U.S. rules prohibit American visitors from trips that would be strictly tourism vacations, the reopening has little to no impact on U.S. travelers. 

No American carriers have resumed service to Cuba; Havana airport remains closed to all but essential travel, and foreign visitors who do come fly in on chartered flights into other Cuban airports and are shuttled directly to their resorts. Arriving passengers must submit to temperature checks and additional screening if symptoms are present, fill out a health questionnaire for immigration authorities and provide a local address while in Cuba.

• *Curacao:* At present, there is no timeline for travelers from the U.S, Latin America and South America. Borders reopened on June 12 for visitors from Bonaire, Saba and St. Eustatius and on June 15 from Aruba and St. Maarten. International travelers from Western Europe, Canada and China followed on July 1. All travelers must upload proof of a negative Covid-19 test taken no more 72 hours before departure, a digital immigration card and a Passenger Locator Card and carry a copy of these printed documents to show upon arrival in Curacao. 

• *Dominica:* Dominica plans to reopen to international travelers Aug. 7. Visitors must complete an online health questionnaire and submit a negative result for a Covid-19 PCR test taken up to 72 hours before arrival.

•* Dominican Republic:* The country began a gradual reopening on July 1. International tourists must fill out a Traveler's Health Affadavit and have their temperature checked upon arrival. If a visitor exhibits symptoms, a Covid-19 test will be administered. If the test proves positive, the visitor will be quarantined at their hotel. Airports receiving visitors include Punta Cana, Puerto Plata, Santiago and Santo Domingo.

•* Grenada: *The government has announced a phased approach to the reopening of borders, which reopen for international passengers on Aug. 1. Countries will be categorized as low, medium or high risk for the purpose of entry requirements.Low refers to travelers from Caribbean countries where there is no community transmission or where the epidemiology is considered favorable or low risk. Medium refers to countries and regions with active but manageable transmissions such as Canada, the UK and some EU countries. The U.S. is in the high-risk category due to the widespread transmission of Covid-19.

Passengers from the U.S. are required to have proof of a negative PCR test taken no more than seven days prior to arrival and have to take a PCR test within 48 hours of their arrival in Grenada. If the arrival test is positive, visitors must be quarantined for 14 days. All quarantine accommodations must be approved by the Ministry of Health and paid for by the passenger. Visitors must have travel insurance covering Covid-19 or declare that they will bear the cost for treatment and isolation.

All passengers from low, medium and high risk countries must submit a Health Declaration Form and download and register on Grenada’s Contract Tracing App, both of which will be found on www.covid19.gov.gd.

•* Guadeloupe: *Although Guadeloupe reopened to travelers from France in early June and from other EU countries and elsewhere on July 1, a travel ban for U.S. visitors remains in effect due to the surge of Covid-19 cases. The ban is re-evaluated every two weeks. All travelers must present proof of a negative Covid test taken 72 hours before departure or be tested at the airport upon arrival with results within 48 hours. The cost of the test if done in Guadeloupe is $95. Mask-wearing is mandatory in the airport and in public spaces on the island.

• *Haiti: *The airports in Porte-au-Prince and Cap Haitien have reopened to scheduled flights. Spirit is operating flights from Fort Lauderdale to Port-au-Prince, and American  has a daily flight from Miami. JetBlue has not yet resumed service. Airlines are distributing a health declaration form to all passengers who must complete the form, present it to immigration authorities upon arrival and then retain the form while in Haiti.

Temperature screenings are mandatory upon arrival; visitors must provide local address while in Haiti; mask-wearing in public is required, and social gatherings are limited to 10 people. 

• *Jamaica: *Arriving passengers are required to complete and submit the online Travel Authorization between two and five days prior to their planned arrival in Jamaica. The online authorization includes the immigration form. Approved travelers will received a travel certificate which must be presented during the airline check-in process. 
In addition, effective for travel July 10 or later, travelers from certain designated hot spots in the U.S. must upload the results of a negative Covid-19 test, not older than 10 days before the date of travel, to the visitjamaica.com site prior to departure so that their arrival can be approved before they've left the U.S. 

Leisure travelers from areas not currently designated as high risk may be subject to swab testing based on symptoms or responses to the risk assessment done upon arrival in Jamaica. Travelers with negative results as well as those who do not require testing must adhere to the Stay in Zone order, which requires visitors to remain at their hotel or resort within the Resilient Corridor (on the north coast from Negril to Port Antonio) for the duration of their stay. 

Screenings upon arrival will include electronic thermal scans. Face masks and social distancing in public spaces will be required of all persons, including visitors. This includes points of entry, ground transportation and accommodation facilities.

•* Puerto Rico:* Travelers are required to fill out a Travel Declaration Form through the Puerto Rico Health Department's online portal at https://travelsafe.pr.gov and get a negative Covid-19 test no more than 72 hours prior to visiting the island. Without the test, arriving visitors must quarantine for 14 days. Flights are only allowed in and out of San Juan's Luis Munoz Marin airport in San Juan. 

Rising cases of Covid on the mainland U.S. have prompted Puerto Rico to scale back on reopening schedules and to reinstate some restrictions it had had in place. It currently is encouraging only essential travel to the island. Beaches are open only to joggers, swimmers and surfers from 5 a.m. to 7 p.m; theaters, casinos, bars, clubs, all attractions, tours and gyms are closed; restaurants and museums are operating at 50% capacity; alcohol sales are banned after 7 p.m.; hotel pools are closed; a curfew is in effect through July 31 from 10 p.m. to 5 a.m.; and tourists are barred from visiting the islands of Vieques and Culebra. Face masks are required in public and those not wearing a mask are subject to a fine. For further information, visit discoverpuertorico.com. 

• *St. Barts:* All inbound St. Barts passengers are required to present a negative Covid-19 test taken within three days prior to arrival. Children 10 and under are exempt. Passengers will be asked to present the negative test document at check-in. Without the document, boarding will be denied. For visitors staying on the island for more than seven days, a second test will be required during their stay. Many restaurants have resumed dine-in service with social distancing and safe serving practices in place. Beaches are open.

• *St. Lucia:* Travelers must provide proof of a negative Covid test done within seven days of travel and must complete a pre-arrival registration form. They must also indicate which Covid-19-certified hotel they will be staying in. All passengers will be screened at the airport. Symptomatic passengers will be tested and then quarantined at their hotel until the result is received. If positive, they will be in isolation at one of two hospitals. Mask wearing is mandatory in public spaces. 

•* St. Maarten:* Flights to and from St. Maarten from the U.S. have been pushed back a second time and are now tentatively scheduled for Aug. 1. For other countries, strict health protocols for entry remain in place, including proof of a negative Covid-19 test within 72 hours of travel, thermal temperature checks and mandatory mask wearing in the airport and in public places on the island.

 •* St. Vincent and the Grenadines*: The first reopening phase, which runs through July 30, requires that all visitors be tested upon arrival (the test is $40) and undergo a 24-hour quarantine in their hotel while awaiting results. Visitors who arrive with proof of a negative test conducted within 72 hours of arrival do not have to quarantine. All travelers must complete an online health questionnaire and submit to screening upon arrival.

• *Turks and Caicos:* Borders, Providenciales Airport and private jet terminals reopened on July 22. The Grand Turk Cruise Center will remain closed until Aug. 31. International travelers will be required to obtain certification using TCI Assured, an online portal at www.turksandcaicostourism.com. The portal will require travelers to submit the following information: a negative Covid-19 PCR test result taken within five days of travel; proof of medical/travel insurance that covers medical evacuation, costs related to quarantine, ambulance care or care at a local hospital; and a completed online health screening questionnaire. Once uploaded, the documents will be verified and a TCI Assured certification issued. The TCI Assured travel authorization must be presented at time of check-in; airlines will not board passengers without this authorization.

•* U.S. Virgin Islands:* Any traveler whose home state has a Covid-19 positivity rate higher than 10% is required to produce a negative Covid test result received within five days prior to travel, or a positive Covid test result within four months of travel. This applies to those 15 years and older. Positivity rates can be accessed at https://coronavirus.jhu/testing/tracker/overview.

Travelers unable to produce the required test result are subject to a 14-day quarantine or until they are able to receive the required test result on island.

Face masks are required at the airport arrival; passengers are subject to screening procedures for temperature checks and must complete a Traveler Screening Questionnaire.”


----------



## RNCollins (Aug 13, 2020)

*Map: The latest on Caribbean islands that are reopening to U.S. tourists - updated August 11, 2020*

By Gay Nagle Myers / Caribbean / Travel Weekly / www.travelweekly.com / updated August 11, 2020

https://www.travelweekly.com/Caribbean-Travel/Caribbean-readies-for-a-wave-of-reopenings




A map showing when Caribbean nations plan to reopen their borders to U.S. visitors. All info is subject to change. Credit: Jennifer Martins

_Updated Aug. 11. _

“Several Caribbean islands plan are reopening to international tourism, joining those destinations that have already reopened or that began phased operations in late May.

However, border reopenings are not uniform: Some islands are not accepting arrivals from the U.S.; others have not opened at all; others have reopened only to reverse course or scale back. Most openings are accompanied by strict new public health protocols and procedures, many of which require air travelers to produce proof of a Covid-free test result. These plans have been changing as the number of U.S. cases rise and test results are delayed or tough to obtain. 

Here are the latest developments across the region:

• Anguilla: Anguilla's borders will be closed to most commercial travelers until at least Oct. 31, due to "the rapidly evolving Covid-19 situation globally, particularly the significant increase in cases in the Americas," according to a statement from Gov. Tim Foy and Premier Ellis Webster. The original border reopening for all travelers had been set for July 30. Check www.beatcovid19.ai for information and updates.

• Antigua and Barbuda: Arriving passengers must complete a health declaration form as part of the screening process and submit proof of a negative virus test taken seven days before boarding. Visitors will be monitored for Covid for up to 14 days of their stay and may be required to undergo testing on arrival or at their hotel. Face masks are required in public.

 • Aruba:  Aruba is open to U.S. visitors as well as those from the Caribbean (except the Dominican Republic and Haiti), Europe and Canada. Travelers residing in certain states (the list can be found at www.aruba.com/us/traveler-health-requirements) must take a PCR test within 72 hours before departure and upload the result at least 12 hours prior to their flight departure time for Aruba.

All other U.S. visitors residing in states not on the list have the option of taking the PCR test at their own expense upon arrival at the airport in Aruba or can upload the negative test result from a test taken at within 72 hours at least 12 hours prior to departure. If they opt for a test upon arrival they must quarantine at their hotel until the test results are received. 

All visitors must purchase and pay for the Aruba Travel Insurance within 72 hours prior to departure.They can use their existing medical insurance to supplement the Aruba policy, but it cannot replace the Aruba Travel Insurance. Mask wearing is mandatory in all public spaces.

• Bahamas: U.S. travelers are now allowed to enter the Bahamas, a reversal from a decision July 17 that barred Americans after the islands recorded a spike in Covid-19 cases. But now, all arrivals into the Bahamas from any country are subject to a mandatory 14-day quarantine at their own expense in a government facility and must take a Covid-19 PCR test at the end of the 14 days, also at their expense.

All incoming travelers must complete an electronic Bahamas Health Visa application before departure from the place of embarkation. Travelers also are required  to upload results of a negative Covid-19 PCR test taken within 10 days of arrival and provide contact information. Children 10 and under are not required to take a test. 

All entry requirements can be viewed at www.bahamas.com/travelupdates.

• Barbados: Travelers from high-risk countries, which includes the U.S., must take a Covid test within 72 hours of departure and fill out an online Embarkation/Disembarkation card (ED card) prior to arrival. When all supporting documents are uploaded, travelers will receive a bar code via email to clear health and immigration in Barbados. Once on the island visitors from high-risk counties must quarantine for seven days at a designated hotel or villa or free of charge at a government facility, and monitored daily. A Covid test will be administered at the end of the seven-day quarantine, and those testing negative will be released. More info is available here.

Those arriving without a documented test result from an accredited laboratory will be tested and quarantined.

• Bermuda: Travelers are required to complete the Bermuda Travel Authorization process online within 48 hours of departure. The fee is $75, which includes the cost of all Covid testing in Bermuda. Each passenger must complete the form, regardless of age. Children nine and younger do not have to be tested at any point, and their Travel Authorization fee is $30.

Visitors must submit proof  of a negative Covid test taken within 72 hours but no more than seven days before departure. This applies to adults and children 10 and up. Children 10 to 17 must have parental consent to be tested. If consent is denied, the young traveler must quarantine for 14 days on arrival. Test results must be entered as part of the online Travel Authorization and be presented upon arrival in Bermuda. 

Visitors without a pre-departure test will not be able to obtain Travel Authorization and enter Bermuda.

Visitors must take a Covid test upon arrival and quarantine in hotel room until results are obtained (usually six to eight hours). Tests also are required on day 4, on day 8 and on day 14 of their trip at pop-up testing centers with immediate results.

• Bonaire: The U.S. is not part of this reopening phase because it is still considered high risk. Bonaire lifted its border closures on July 1 for visitors from the Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany and France. A maximum of 1,000 visitors per week is allowed. A negative Covid test must be conducted within 72 hours of the flight's departure for Bonaire. 

• Cayman Islands: Borders will reopen to international travel starting Oct. 1. The reopening will come in phases. Requirements for entry in the first phase: proof of a negative Covid test taken 72 hours before travel; an online application that requires permission from the health authorities for the traveler to arrive; wearing of a health monitoring device upon arrival and payment of a fee for use of the device; monitored self quarantine for five days; a second Covid test and, if negative, visitors can leave isolation but must continue to wear the monitor.
For further information, visit www.gov.ky.

• Cuba: Cuba has reopened its airspace to international travel, although visitors are only permitted to go to the all-inclusive island beach resorts off the northeast coast, an hour or so east of Havana, to prevent the spread of Covid into the general population. Since U.S. rules prohibit American visitors from trips that would be strictly tourism vacations, the reopening has little to no impact on U.S. travelers. 

No American carriers have resumed service to Cuba; Havana airport remains closed to all but essential travel, and foreign visitors who do come fly in on chartered flights into other Cuban airports and are shuttled directly to their resorts. Arriving passengers must submit to temperature checks and additional screening if symptoms are present, fill out a health questionnaire for immigration authorities and provide a local address while in Cuba.

• Curacao: At present, there is no timeline for travelers from the U.S, Latin America and South America. Borders reopened on June 12 for visitors from Bonaire, Saba and St. Eustatius and on June 15 from Aruba and St. Maarten. International travelers from Western Europe, Canada and China followed on July 1. All travelers must upload proof of a negative Covid-19 test taken no more 72 hours before departure, a digital immigration card and a Passenger Locator Card and carry a copy of these printed documents to show upon arrival in Curacao. 

• Dominica: Dominica plans to reopen to international travelers Aug. 7. Visitors must complete an online health questionnaire and submit a negative result for a Covid-19 PCR test taken up to 72 hours before arrival.

• Dominican Republic: All travelers to the Dominican Republic must submit proof of a negative Covid PCR test taken no more than five days prior to arrival in the country, fill out a Traveler's Health Affidavit and have their temperature checked upon arrival. If a visitor exhibits symptoms, a Covid-19 test will be administered. If the test proves positive, the visitor will be quarantined at their hotel. Airports receiving visitors include Punta Cana, Puerto Plata, Santiago and Santo Domingo.

• Grenada: The government has announced a phased approach to the reopening of borders, which reopen for international passengers on Aug. 1. Countries will be categorized as low, medium or high risk for the purpose of entry requirements.Low refers to travelers from Caribbean countries where there is no community transmission or where the epidemiology is considered favorable or low risk. Medium refers to countries and regions with active but manageable transmissions such as Canada, the UK and some EU countries. The U.S. is in the high-risk category due to the widespread transmission of Covid-19.

Passengers from the U.S. are required to have proof of a negative PCR test taken no more than seven days prior to arrival and have to take a PCR test within 48 hours of their arrival in Grenada. If the arrival test is positive, visitors must be quarantined for 14 days. All quarantine accommodations must be approved by the Ministry of Health and paid for by the passenger. Visitors must have travel insurance covering Covid-19 or declare that they will bear the cost for treatment and isolation.

All passengers from low, medium and high risk countries must submit a Health Declaration Form and download and register on Grenada’s Contract Tracing App, both of which will be found on www.covid19.gov.gd.

• Guadeloupe: Although Guadeloupe reopened to travelers from France in early June and from other EU countries and elsewhere on July 1, a travel ban for U.S. visitors remains in effect due to the surge of Covid-19 cases. The ban is re-evaluated every two weeks. All travelers must present proof of a negative Covid test taken 72 hours before departure or be tested at the airport upon arrival with results within 48 hours. The cost of the test if done in Guadeloupe is $95. Mask-wearing is mandatory in the airport and in public spaces on the island.

• Haiti: The airports in Porte-au-Prince and Cap Haitien have reopened to scheduled flights. Spirit is operating flights from Fort Lauderdale to Port-au-Prince, and American  has a daily flight from Miami. JetBlue has not yet resumed service. Airlines are distributing a health declaration form to all passengers who must complete the form, present it to immigration authorities upon arrival and then retain the form while in Haiti.

Temperature screenings are mandatory upon arrival; visitors must provide local address while in Haiti; mask-wearing in public is required, and social gatherings are limited to 10 people. 

• Jamaica: Arriving passengers are required to complete and submit the online Travel Authorization between two and five days prior to their planned arrival in Jamaica. The online authorization includes the immigration form. Approved travelers will received a travel certificate which must be presented during the airline check-in process. 

In addition, effective for travel July 10 or later, travelers from certain designated hot spots in the U.S. must upload the results of a negative Covid-19 test, not older than 10 days before the date of travel, to the visitjamaica.com site prior to departure so that their arrival can be approved before they've left the U.S. 

Leisure travelers from areas not currently designated as high risk may be subject to swab testing based on symptoms or responses to the risk assessment done upon arrival in Jamaica. Travelers with negative results as well as those who do not require testing must adhere to the Stay in Zone order, which requires visitors to remain at their hotel or resort within the Resilient Corridor (on the north coast from Negril to Port Antonio) for the duration of their stay. 

Screenings upon arrival will include electronic thermal scans. Face masks and social distancing in public spaces will be required of all persons, including visitors. This includes points of entry, ground transportation and accommodation facilities.

• Puerto Rico: Travelers are required to fill out a Travel Declaration Form through the Puerto Rico Health Department's online portal at https://travelsafe.pr.gov and get a negative Covid-19 test no more than 72 hours prior to visiting the island. Without the test, arriving visitors must quarantine for 14 days. Flights are only allowed in and out of San Juan's Luis Munoz Marin airport in San Juan. 

Rising cases of Covid on the mainland U.S. have prompted Puerto Rico to scale back on reopening schedules and to reinstate some restrictions it had had in place. It currently is encouraging only essential travel to the island. Beaches are open only to joggers, swimmers and surfers from 5 a.m. to 7 p.m; theaters, casinos, bars, clubs, all attractions, tours and gyms are closed; restaurants and museums are operating at 50% capacity; alcohol sales are banned after 7 p.m.; hotel pools are closed; a curfew is in effect through July 31 from 10 p.m. to 5 a.m.; and tourists are barred from visiting the islands of Vieques and Culebra. Face masks are required in public and those not wearing a mask are subject to a fine. For further information, visit discoverpuertorico.com.

• St. Barts: All inbound St. Barts passengers are required to present a negative Covid-19 test taken within three days prior to arrival. Children 10 and under are exempt. Passengers will be asked to present the negative test document at check-in. Without the document, boarding will be denied. For visitors staying on the island for more than seven days, a second test will be required during their stay. Many restaurants have resumed dine-in service with social distancing and safe serving practices in place. Beaches are open.

• St. Lucia: Travelers must provide proof of a negative Covid test done within seven days of travel and must complete a pre-arrival registration form. They must also indicate which Covid-19-certified hotel they will be staying in. All passengers will be screened at the airport. Symptomatic passengers will be tested and then quarantined at their hotel until the result is received. If positive, they will be in isolation at one of two hospitals. Mask wearing is mandatory in public spaces. Entry requirements and protocols are at www.stlucia.org/covid-19.

• St. Maarten: Flights to and from St. Maarten from the U.S. have been pushed back a second time and was  tentatively scheduled for Aug. 1; however, the French side of the island is closed to U.S. visitors. For other countries, strict health protocols for entry remain in place, including proof of a negative Covid-19 test within 72 hours of travel, thermal temperature checks and mandatory mask wearing in the airport and in public places on the island.

 • St. Vincent and the Grenadines: The first reopening phase, which runs through July 30, requires that all visitors be tested upon arrival (the test is $40) and undergo a 24-hour quarantine in their hotel while awaiting results. Visitors who arrive with proof of a negative test conducted within 72 hours of arrival do not have to quarantine. All travelers must complete an online health questionnaire and submit to screening upon arrival.

• Turks and Caicos: Borders, Providenciales Airport and private jet terminals reopened on July 22. The Grand Turk Cruise Center will remain closed until Aug. 31. International travelers will be required to obtain certification using TCI Assured, an online portal at www.turksandcaicostourism.com. The portal will require travelers to submit the following information: a negative Covid-19 PCR test result taken within five days of travel; proof of medical/travel insurance that covers medical evacuation, costs related to quarantine, ambulance care or care at a local hospital; and a completed online health screening questionnaire. Once uploaded, the documents will be verified and a TCI Assured certification issued. The TCI Assured travel authorization must be presented at time of check-in; airlines will not board passengers without this authorization.

• U.S. Virgin Islands: Any traveler whose home state has a Covid-19 positivity rate higher than 10% is required to produce a negative Covid test result received within five days prior to travel, or a positive Covid test result within four months of travel. This applies to those 15 years and older. Positivity rates can be accessed at https://coronavirus.jhu/testing/tracker/overview.

Travelers unable to produce the required test result are subject to a 14-day quarantine or until they are able to receive the required test result on island.

Face masks are required at the airport arrival; passengers are subject to screening procedures for temperature checks and must complete a Traveler Screening Questionnaire.”


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 13, 2020)

The islands are missing the American dollars. IMHO.


----------



## yeereid (Aug 13, 2020)

The USVI just issued a new stay at home order beginning Mon Aug 17. I’m here now, leaving tomorrow as scheduled. 





						Phases
					






					www.vi.gov


----------



## RNCollins (Aug 15, 2020)

*St. Kitts and Nevis reopening borders in October*

By Gay Nagle Myers / Luxury / Travel Weekly / www.travelweekly.com / Aug 12, 2020









						St. Kitts and Nevis reopening borders in October
					

The islands are conducting health and safety training for tourism workers in preparation for welcoming back international travelers.




					www.travelweekly.com
				








_The Botanical Gardens of Nevis_
Photo: Nevis Naturally


----------



## CPNY (Aug 16, 2020)

yeereid said:


> The USVI just issued a new stay at home order beginning Mon Aug 17. I’m here now, leaving tomorrow as scheduled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky, I had to cancel my arrival beginning next Saturday (something told me to book 8/15 check in). Switched gears and hope I can get into Aruba by Friday.


----------



## RNCollins (Aug 16, 2020)

yeereid said:


> The USVI just issued a new stay at home order beginning Mon Aug 17. I’m here now, leaving tomorrow as scheduled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*The USVI is closing its borders to visitors for a month*

By Gay Nagle Myers / Caribbean / Travel Weekly / www.travelweekly.com / Aug 14, 2020









						The USVI is closing its borders to visitors for a month
					

Gov. Albert Bryan Jr. said Aug. 13 that the territory will revert to the stay-at-home phase of its Covid-19 response for the next two weeks.




					www.travelweekly.com


----------



## yeereid (Aug 16, 2020)

We arrived to STT (full AA flight) on 8/6 to a busy airport and our local live-on-island friends told us that due to an increase in cases, they suspected the USVI would shut down dining-in for restaurants by 8/10. It took a while (several days) for the governor to officially make the announcement but supposedly restaurants had been given the heads up by 8/8 and were already being conservative with their buying as we noticed that many mentioned up front what items they were out of (and we always dined early, like 5:30pm). I don’t blame the restaurants for being proactive in preparation for a slow down in business. While on island for a week, we noticed mask wearing and social distancing everywhere. All but one restaurant utilized disposable cutlery and dishes (they somehow were allowed to still use real dishes and flatware-they must have hot water!). We own a condo on STT which we rent out when we aren’t planning to use it, and of course advised and cancelled all incoming reservations, even if they were due to arrive prior to the 8/19. Even though we were coming from CA, we had Covid PCR tests done prior to travel just to be on the safe side.


----------



## RNCollins (Aug 20, 2020)

*Map: The latest on Caribbean islands that are reopening to U.S. tourists*

By Gay Nagle Myers / Caribbean / Travel Weekly / www.travelweekly.com / Aug 20, 2020









						Caribbean travel: Covid entry rules, island by island
					

We explain the entry requirements in place for U.S. visitors in each Caribbean country. Updated Nov. 14.




					www.travelweekly.com
				







This map of the Caribbean shows which islands are open for U.S. tourism. Updated on August 18, 2020. 
Map credit: Jennifer Martins


----------



## moonstone (Aug 21, 2020)

For the rest of the Caribbean & Central America here is more re-opening information. 









						Covid Travel Restrictions in Central America | www.centralamerica.com
					

A guide to the COVID travel restrictions in Belize, Guatemala, El Salvador, Honduras, Nicaragua, Costa Rica, and Panama.




					www.centralamerica.com
				




~Diane


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 18, 2020)

*Updated: The latest Caribbean travel protocols for U.S. visitors*

By Gay Nagle Myers / Caribbean / Travel Weekly / www.travelweekly.com / Sep 14, 2020









						Caribbean travel: Covid entry rules, island by island
					

We explain the entry requirements in place for U.S. visitors in each Caribbean country. Updated Nov. 14.




					www.travelweekly.com
				







_This map of the Caribbean shows which islands are open for U.S. tourism. Updated regularly with new information. _Credit: Jennifer Martins


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 26, 2020)

*Updated: The latest Caribbean travel protocols for U.S. visitors *

By Gay Nagle Myers / Travel Weekly / www.travelweekly.com / Sep 23, 2020









						Caribbean travel: Covid entry rules, island by island
					

We explain the entry requirements in place for U.S. visitors in each Caribbean country. Updated Nov. 14.




					www.travelweekly.com
				







_This map of the Caribbean shows which islands are open for U.S. tourism._ Updated September 23, 2020
Credit: Jennifer Martins


----------



## dundey (Sep 27, 2020)

dmbrand said:


> Grand Cayman released the entry requirements for international travel to their islands, beginning Sept 1.  Looks like it involves testing, 5 day isolation, health monitoring and possible geofencing to insure compliance with isolation. Also, travelers will pay a registration fee to cover the cost of said items. This is for phase one.  Our scheduled interval is in Feb 2021, so I will most likely be watching this all closely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a reservation right after Thanksgiving, so It's not looking good for us!


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 29, 2020)

*The British Virgin Islands Is Reopening for Tourism in December*









						The British Virgin Islands Is Reopening for Tourism in December - Caribbean Journal
					

The British Virgin Islands is officially reopening for international tourism in the beginning of December, Caribbean Journal has learned.




					www.caribjournal.com
				








Christmas Tree Worms on coral viewed underwater while snorkeling around the British Virgin Islands on a Tradewinds sailing.
Photo: @RNCollins 

*TradeWinds British Virgin Islands (#6068) 

*Road Town, Tortola  British Virgin Islands





						TradeWinds Luxury Vacations
					

TradeWinds all-inclusive luxury vacations. Explore, dream and discover your perfect dream vacation in some of the worlds top destinations.




					www.trade-winds.com


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 1, 2020)

*Grenada Is Now Open for Tourism *









						Grenada Is Now Open for Tourism - Caribbean Journal
					

Grenada is now officially open and welcoming tourists from the United States, Canada, United Kingdom and Europe, among other source markets.




					www.caribjournal.com
				







*Blue Horizons Garden Resort*
Grand Anse, St. George's, Grenada
*Interval Resort Code: BHZ *













						Blue Horizons Garden Resort | Grenada Hotels | Official Website
					

Book Blue Horizons Garden Resort an eco-friendly haven on the hillside of Grand Anse Beach in Grenada offering spacious guest rooms with kitchenettes.




					www.grenadabluehorizons.com


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 3, 2020)

*St Kitts and Nevis to Reopen for Tourism on Oct. 31*









						St Kitts and Nevis to Reopen for Tourism on Oct. 31 - Caribbean Journal
					

St Kitts and Nevis has revealed that it will reopen for tourism on Oct. 31. The was designated a “No Travel Notice” required destination.




					www.caribjournal.com
				









						St. Kitts Tourism, Vacations, and Island Guide | St. Kitts Hotels
					

Make St. Kitts your next island vacation! We're home to the best beaches in the world, authentic Caribbean food, and beautiful 5 star hotels and resorts.




					www.stkittstourism.kn
				








*Marriott's St. Kitts Beach Club*
Frigate Bay, St. Kitts
*Interval Resort Code: MSK *


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 4, 2020)

*The Bahamas' new travel policies will eliminate quarantine rules*









						The Bahamas' new travel policies will eliminate quarantine rules: Travel Weekly
					

The country is rolling out new testing and travel protocols for visitors next month.




					www.travelweekly.com
				








*Sandyport Beach Resort 
RCI #2886 

*Nassau, New Providence Island  Bahamas 
Resort Website


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 7, 2020)

*Updated: The latest Caribbean travel protocols for U.S. visitors and map*

By Gay Nagle Myers / Caribbean / Travel Weekly / www.travelweekly.com / Oct 05, 2020









						Caribbean travel: Covid entry rules, island by island
					

We explain the entry requirements in place for U.S. visitors in each Caribbean country. Updated Nov. 14.




					www.travelweekly.com
				







_This map of the Caribbean shows which islands are open for U.S. tourism. Updated with new information.     _Credit: Jennifer Martins


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 7, 2020)

Well good and bad news. The bad news NCL, Carnival and Royal Caribbean cruise lines have all cancel their cruises until the end of November 2020.

The good news, You can still board an airplane and fly to the Caribbean.


----------



## TTSDavid (Oct 7, 2020)

Mexico seems to me a good destination to visit now. US citizens are allowed to enter by plane.I know a few people who have traveled recently and the hotels are providing most of their services, the places that were once full of tourists are now better to visit and most restaurants and bars are also open.


----------



## CPNY (Oct 8, 2020)

Bahamas having troubles. Open One day and closed the next. Which is it?? 









						Minnis: Lockdown or risk ‘collapse of healthcare system’
					

NASSAU, BAHAMAS — The increasing number of coronavirus cases in the country, particularly in New Providence, has created an immense strain and risks a collapse of the healthcare system, Prime Minis…




					ewnews.com


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 8, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Bahamas having troubles. Open One day and closed the next. Which is it??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Bahamas & Jamaica are the only two (2) Islands, we will not visit again. The people are just rude and very unfriendly. Now this is only my opinion  only. 
There are some in our small circle that loved those two (2) Islands.


----------



## CPNY (Oct 8, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> The Bahamas & Jamaica are the only two (2) Islands, we will not visit again. The people are just rude and very unfriendly. Now this is only my opinion  only.
> There are some in our small circle that loved those two (2) Islands.


Have never had an issue with rude people in the Bahamas. Quite the opposite. At any resort I’ve stayed at and in the local community the people in the hospitality industry have been overly friendly. In the community also friendly. Now DR, that’s another story. No matter where you go they have been miserable, from my experience.


----------



## turkel (Oct 9, 2020)

I went to Jamaica 27 years ago would never go back. First impressions are important.


----------



## moonstone (Oct 10, 2020)

I saw these numbers posted in a Belize newspaper (https://www.breakingbelizenews.com/...tWRFRFTy9mJCcZnSEfygr6kE0H6-PizH61o0d0DRS_40A)  this morning. 

Неrе іѕ а brеаkdоwn оf соnfіrmеd саѕеѕ іn thе Саrіbbеаn as of Oct.8th:

Dоmіnісаn Rерublіс- 116,148 саѕеѕ, 2159 dеаthѕ, 92,157 rесоvеrеd

Рuеrtо Rісо- 26,010 саѕеѕ, 715 dеаthѕ 

Frеnсh Guіаnа- 10,103 саѕеѕ, 69 dеаthѕ, 9773 rесоvеrеd

 Наіtі- 8838 саѕеѕ, 229 dеаthѕ, 7013 rесоvеrеd 

Јаmаіса- 7191 саѕеѕ, 126 dеаthѕ, 2700 rесоvеrеd 

Guаdеlоuре- 6319 саѕеѕ, 77 dеаthѕ, 2199 rесоvеrеd 

Сubа- 5917 саѕеѕ, 123 dеаthѕ, 5371 rесоvеrеd 

Ѕurіnаmе- 4979 саѕеѕ, 106 dеаthѕ, 4781 rесоvеrеd 

Тrіnіdаd аnd Тоbаgо- 4887 саѕеѕ, 84 dеаthѕ, 3010 rесоvеrеd 

Ваhаmаѕ- 4713 саѕеѕ, 102 dеаthѕ, 2607 rесоvеrеd 

Аrubа- 4133 саѕеѕ, 31 dеаthѕ, 3678 rесоvеrеd 

Guуаnа- 3292 саѕеѕ, 95 dеаthѕ, 2084 rесоvеrеd  

Веlіzе- 2310 саѕеѕ, 34 dеаthѕ, 1427 rесоvеrеd 

Маrtіnіquе- 1851 саѕеѕ, 22 dеаthѕ, 98 rесоvеrеd 

UЅ Vіrgіn Іѕlаndѕ- 1322 саѕеѕ, 20 dеаthѕ, 1286 rесоvеrеd 

Ѕіnt Мааrtеn- 698 саѕеѕ, 22 dеаthѕ, 592 rесоvеrеd 

Тurkѕ аnd Саісоѕ- 695 саѕеѕ, 6 dеаthѕ, 656 rесоvеrеd 

Сurасао- 505 саѕеѕ, 1 dеаth, 270 rесоvеrеd 

Ѕаіnt Маrtіn- 412 саѕеѕ, 8 dеаthѕ, 309 rесоvеrеd 

Сауmаn Іѕlаndѕ- 213 саѕеѕ, 1 dеаth, 210 rесоvеrеd 

Ваrbаdоѕ- 203 саѕеѕ, 7 dеаthѕ, 182 rесоvеrеd 

Веrmudа- 181 саѕеѕ, 9 dеаthѕ, 170 rесоvеrеd 

Воnаіrе- 129 саѕеѕ, 2 dеаthѕ, 58 rесоvеrеd 

Аntіguа аnd Ваrbudа- 108 саѕеѕ, 3 dеаthѕ, 97 rесоvеrеd 

Вrіtіѕh Vіrgіn Іѕlаndѕ- 71 саѕеѕ, 1 dеаth, 69 rесоvеrеd 

Ѕt Vіnсеnt аnd thе Grеnаdіnеѕ- 64 саѕеѕ, 64 rесоvеrеd 

Ѕаіnt Ваrthеlеmу- 62 саѕеѕ, 37 rесоvеrеd 

Dоmіnіса- 31 саѕеѕ, 24 rесоvеrеd 

Ѕаіnt Luсіа- 28 саѕеѕ, 27 rесоvеrеd 

Grеnаdа- 24 саѕеѕ, 24 rесоvеrеd  

Ѕаіnt Кіttѕ аnd Nеvіѕ- 19 саѕеѕ, 17 rесоvеrеd

Моntѕеrrаt- 13 саѕеѕ, 1 dеаth, 12 rесоvеrеd  

Ѕіnt Еuѕtаtіuѕ- 13 саѕеѕ, 10 rесоvеrеd 

Ѕаbа- 5 саѕеѕ, 5 rесоvеrеd 

Аnguіllа- 3 саѕеѕ, 3 rесоvеrеd



~Diane


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 10, 2020)

The ABC Islands data looks petty good in OMHO.
Aruba, Bonaire and  Curacao are the ABC Islands.


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 11, 2020)

*Belize Is Now Open for Tourism*









						Belize Is Now Open for Tourism - Caribbean Journal
					

Belize, the sought-after destination on the Caribbean coast of Central America has begun welcoming back travelers and is now open.




					www.caribjournal.com


----------



## CPNY (Oct 11, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> The ABC Islands data looks petty good in OMHO.
> Aruba, Bonaire and  Curacao are the ABC Islands.


Agreed. Aruba has high cases but low deaths. Especially when you compare it to the Bahamas. I’m hopeful the thanksgiving trip I’m taking works out


----------



## moonstone (Oct 11, 2020)

RNCollins said:


> *Belize Is Now Open for Tourism*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes but with a LOT of restrictions as outlined in the article. They are also now allowing people on the QRP program, expats with permanent residence status and non-citizens who are land/home owners or have a long term lease to return, but also with a lot of restrictions and a 10 day quarantine in their home upon arrival. Everybody must have the Belize Health App on their phone and their whereabouts are reportedly monitored. Several Expats have already been fined or picked up by local police for not quarantining and after a second offence they will be asked to leave the country.
Phase 4 (land borders open, regular tourists who can stay where they like, cruise ship visits, shops, restaurants & bars fully open) is expected to start in January but with the ever increasing number of cases (2496 as of last evening) I wouldn't be surprised to see that delayed which would be devastating to their economy which is heavily based on tourism. 

~Diane


----------



## moonstone (Oct 25, 2020)

Costa Rica opening with no Covid testing required. 








						Costa Rica is dropping Covid-testing requirements and fully reopening: Travel Weekly
					

The country will open its borders to all international travelers beginning Nov. 1.




					www.travelweekly.com
				





~Diane


----------



## CPNY (Oct 25, 2020)

Everyday I get an email from Carib journal and everyday the article starts off with “another Caribbean resort reopens”. Hoping it will be Atlantis but I fear Atlantis and bahamar will not open until spring of 2021


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 27, 2020)

*Updated: The latest Caribbean travel protocols for U.S. visitors and map*

By Gay Nagle Myers / Caribbean / Travel Weekly / www.travelweekly.com / updated Oct 26 & 27 2020









						Caribbean travel: Covid entry rules, island by island
					

We explain the entry requirements in place for U.S. visitors in each Caribbean country. Updated Nov. 14.




					www.travelweekly.com


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 9, 2020)

*St Kitts and Nevis Updates Travel Protocols *









						St Kitts and Nevis Updates Travel Protocols - Caribbean Journal
					

St Kitts and Nevis has announced a few slight changes to its current travel protocols. The update includes a price of $150 USD for PCR tests.




					www.caribjournal.com


----------



## RNCollins (Nov 9, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Everyday I get an email from Carib journal and everyday the article starts off with “another Caribbean resort reopens”. Hoping it will be Atlantis but I fear Atlantis and bahamar will not open until spring of 2021



*The Bahamas’ Baha Mar Resort Is Reopening*









						The Bahamas’ Baha Mar Resort Is Reopening - Caribbean Journal
					

The Baha Mar megaresort in Nassau, The Bahamas has announced its long-awaited reopening, with plans to relaunch on Dec. 17.




					www.caribjournal.com


----------



## CPNY (Nov 9, 2020)

RNCollins said:


> *The Bahamas’ Baha Mar Resort Is Reopening*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw. Shocked baha mar announced before Atlantis. Not a good look for the Atlantis.


----------



## CPNY (Nov 10, 2020)

Atlantis announced 12/10/2020 reopen!


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 6, 2021)

*Updated: The latest Caribbean travel protocols for U.S. visitors *

-updated Dec 28, 2020









						Caribbean travel: Covid entry rules, island by island
					

We explain the entry requirements in place for U.S. visitors in each Caribbean country. Updated Nov. 14.




					www.travelweekly.com


----------



## amanven (Jan 7, 2021)

This thread so far has been about the Caribbean travel protocols to get into the Caribbean.  I am wondering now what the response will be from the Caribbean countries that are heavily reliant on tourism and those that receive a lot of Canadian tourists.  With the new regulations regarding requiring a negative PCR test 72 hours before returning to Canada, how many places in the Caribbean will be willing and/or able to provide that testing in the interests of encouraging people to return.  Personally since Aruba has been requiring testing on arrival for sometime,  I am hoping they can now provide the testing for travellers returning home.


----------



## RNCollins (Mar 6, 2021)

*Which Caribbean islands are open for travel: The latest entry rules and protocols*

updated March 5, 2021









						Caribbean travel: Covid entry rules, island by island
					

We explain the entry requirements in place for U.S. visitors in each Caribbean country. Updated Nov. 14.




					www.travelweekly.com


----------



## CPNY (Mar 6, 2021)

Unfortunately due to the CDC Irresponsible and useless testing measures, the travel industry will continue to be crushed. 

Back in December the CDC said asymptomatic people do not need to be tested. A month later; everyone must be tested to come back into the country.


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 14, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Unfortunately due to the CDC Irresponsible and useless testing measures, the travel industry will continue to be crushed.
> 
> Back in December the CDC said asymptomatic people do not need to be tested. A month later; everyone must be tested to come back into the country.


I would suspect the rapid rise of Covid 19 variants, which could derail our efforts to achieve herd immunity, may be part of the rationale for testing. I'm just thrilled to be able to travel.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 14, 2021)

When the first cruise ship from a United States port is allow to sail to a Caribbean port.
I will then feel it is safe against to travel to any Caribbean Islands.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 15, 2021)

MommaBear said:


> I would suspect the rapid rise of Covid 19 variants, which could derail our efforts to achieve herd immunity, may be part of the rationale for testing. I'm just thrilled to be able to travel.


I’d expect an enormous amount of reinfections. I’ll continue to test to travel. The vaccine isn’t on my priority list


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 16, 2021)

CPNY said:


> I’d expect an enormous amount of reinfections. I’ll continue to test to travel. The vaccine isn’t on my priority list


I couldn't see family without getting the vaccine. I got it the minute I could. I appreciate it is an individual decision, I'm just pleased that many people I know are getting it.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 16, 2021)

MommaBear said:


> I couldn't see family without getting the vaccine. I got it the minute I could. I appreciate it is an individual decision, I'm just pleased that many people I know are getting it.


I agree with that. I’m very pleased people are getting it, let’s achieve herd immunity and reduce any strains on the hospital system which was the cause for the shut down and hasn’t been an issue, we never had to turn anyone away or has to choose who lived and died like the media told us would happen as we were always “9 days behind Italy”. 

If you’re otherwise healthy with no high risk conditions, no need for the vaccine or else we wouldn’t be prioritizing who gets one and who doesn’t. If you’re over 65 I urge you to get the vaccine. If you’re 35 and healthy you can continue on with life and take precautions. Once the hig risk are vaccinated we should be able to get back to normal........ normal normal not this “new normal” nonsense. I reject any “new normal”


----------



## RNCollins (Apr 3, 2021)

*Caribbean islands open for travel: Entry rules and protocols*

By Gay Nagle Myers / Apr 01, 2021









						Caribbean travel: Covid entry rules, island by island
					

We explain the entry requirements in place for U.S. visitors in each Caribbean country. Updated Nov. 14.




					www.travelweekly.com
				




*Updated April 1, 2021*


----------

